# Solved: BSoD - "CACHE_MANAGER" BCC: 0x00000034



## Dr_Squatch (Jan 14, 2011)

I used to only occasionally get this error but recently it's become more of an issue, happening almost every time I start my new laptop.

First, some info.

The error is occurring on a brand new Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q898 laptop.
It is running Windows 7 Home Premium 64 bit and has 6GB physical memory.

Here's a snapshot of the most recent crash.


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
A problem has been detected and Windows has been shut down to prevent damage
to your computer.

The problem seems to be caused by the following file: Ntfs.sys

CACHE_MANAGER

If this is the first time you've seen this stop error screen,
restart your computer. If this screen appears again, follow
these steps:

Check to make sure any new hardware or software is properly installed.
If this is a new installation, ask your hardware or software manufacturer
for any Windows updates you might need.

If problems continue, disable or remove any newly installed hardware
or software. Disable BIOS memory options such as caching or shadowing.
If you need to use safe mode to remove or disable components, restart
your computer, press F8 to select Advanced Startup Options, and then
select Safe Mode.

Technical Information:

*** STOP: 0x00000034 (0x0000000000050830, 0xfffff88003538198, 0xfffff88003537a00, 
0xfffff80003305ddd)

*** Ntfs.sys - Address 0xfffff8800145c999 base at 0xfffff88001445000 DateStamp 
0x4a5bc14f
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
And the BlueScreenView

Bug Check String: CACHE_MANAGER
Bug Check Code: 0x00000034
Parameter 1: 00000000`00050830
Parameter 2: fffff880`03538198	
Parameter 3: fffff880`03537a00	
Parameter 4: fffff800`03305ddd	
Caused by Driver: Ntfs.sys	
Caused by Address: Ntfs.sys+17999

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I know this error is usually caused by a lack of physical memory but considering this is a new laptop with 6 gigs of ram this definitely shouldn't be happening.

I originally thought it may have been a driver causing the error but each time a different driver seems to be the cause and I have run the driver verifier manager using the Special Pool, Pool Tracking, and Force IRQL checking options with no flags leading me to believe that I may have a defective stick of ram though I've tried each one individually and it still happens.


Ideas?


----------



## Dr_Squatch (Jan 14, 2011)

I replaced every stick of ram and the problem seems to have resolved itself.


----------

